# After a long wait is Cara's season coming?



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all

After a bit of a weird moment at 6 months there has been no evidence of Cara coming into season.

However at just over a year old she has developed swollen girly bits this weekend that she licks more than often. Her non-existant nipple are now good sized midgy bits.

Got our poo meet on Sunday should we be concerned?

Kxx


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Gaia is also in this state, very swollen bits and lots and lots of licking. She is also allowing other dogs to sniff her more, be good to get it over


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Picnic is also having a strange time too ... for the past few weeks I have been aware that things are changing with my lovely girl .. my house is one big hormone at the moment .. me being the most hormonal of them all lol .. hubby will confirm this lol 

The first season can be light .. Honey had a split season first time which seemed to really drag..


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

With Cara we got the emotional side, mothering her toys, creating a nest for them but no swelling of any kind. I haven't been able to let my parents dog too close to her for the last 2-3 months. Charlie still has all his bits, brand new too, but when he meets Cara action and panting is the only thing on his mind.

We are also avoiding doggy day care too for now. Please may this not be a false start, we were hoping to have her spayed and well again before Niamh comes home in Oct xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh sounds like a long time .. and I thought we were hormonal this end lol ...


----------



## Lolapops (Mar 13, 2012)

Our cockapoo Lola started acting a bit odd. Constantly cleaning herself and generally a bit down and sleepy but then after a few days she was fine but there was no blood. Is that normal? She is 9 months old and we want to get her spayed so we are waiting for her first season. Is it possible we missed it? What age does it normally happen? Gem


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Well we are nearly through Cara's season. Bath time for our little lady tomorrow xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When do female dogs get spayed? It seems that a lot of you wait until after the first season.. Why is this? Cat owner and first time cockapoo owner. Advice greatly appreciated..


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lolapops said:


> Our cockapoo Lola started acting a bit odd. Constantly cleaning herself and generally a bit down and sleepy but then after a few days she was fine but there was no blood. Is that normal? She is 9 months old and we want to get her spayed so we are waiting for her first season. Is it possible we missed it? What age does it normally happen? Gem


You wont have missed it, there may be different changes in your girl .. swelling, change in behaviour, weeing more regularly on walks, bleeding (even if light season you will see a discharge)

Your bitch may show some or all signs ... split seasons are possible and light seasons too ... but you will know or have a good idea that things are changing for your girl. 

Age can be approx between 6-16 months .. these are the earliest and lastest cockapoos I know at present


----------

